# Catch Symbiotic-Titan today?



## Wombo Combo (Nov 20, 2010)

I loved the show before but I was in stitches when I saw this.


----------



## mameks (Nov 20, 2010)

This was on Cartoon Network?


----------



## Wombo Combo (Nov 21, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> This was on Cartoon Network?



Yep I was like


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Dec 2, 2010)

HAHA I was like whoa too


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 2, 2010)

Boy, Cartoon Network has become a bit lax as of late, haven't they?


I'm starting to wonder what ol' Genndy's thinking with this one. I'll most certainly watch it to see how I like it, however.


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 2, 2010)

Cartoon Networks gone south......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: SymbioNIC.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 3, 2010)

Clicked this by accident.. And don't even watch the channel anymore.. or even heard of this show..
But morbid curiosity got me to watch and I have to ask... This is a kids show?.. Does this mean in several years we'll start seeing Hentai on TV?... [/wishful thinking]

Also.. I wouldn't be complaining if the art style didn't suck so much... XD


----------



## ZeroTm (Dec 3, 2010)

Is it just me, or does that guy look ALOT like Peter Griffin???


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 3, 2010)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or does that guy look ALOT like Peter Griffin???


Well he looks like Peter Griffin mixed with Hank Hill if that's what you mean


----------

